# Just a few of those betta questions..



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

How long does it usually take for a new born baby betta to reach adulthood?
How long for color?
How long until you can tell the gender?

Many Thanks. :fish:


----------



## Echo (Apr 23, 2006)

It usually takes anywhere from 4-6 months for bettas to reach maturity. Some sooner and some later depending on the conditions it was raised in. Most darker colors start coming in around the 3rd or 4th week, red and orange comes in on the fins first then moves on to the body. And the males start to get larger finnage around 2 months.


----------



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

how many gallons of water should I keep them in?


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

You mean a single Betta or a spawn of fry?


----------



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

what would be the best amount of gallons or what size tank should i keep the batch of new born babies in?
Oh yeah and Darkfalz, you have answered many of my questions in previous posts and i would like to thank you for all of your help


----------



## hogan7 (Sep 21, 2005)

i use to breed betta in a 10gal were i would fill up half way for the breeding process then fill up all the way for keeping the fry, then id cull the not good males and females. keep the females in the 10gal and add another tank if needed for females, and i jar the good males usually around 3-10 in an entire batch in my rack system


----------

